# Correction Officer 1



## Ish (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for information on the Correction Officer 1 exam. It's being offered on March 24, 2012 does anyone know where the application information is? How do I sign up?


----------



## Kentucky Gold (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep checking mass.gov. They will put up all the info for the exam. Good Luck!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Through the civil service website.....


----------

